# Having snacks after 50... the best is yet to come!!!



## MrJim (Aug 27, 2014)

[h=1]Middle-Aged Man Having Best Snacks Of His Life[/h]






MORTON, MN—Marveling at the increases in both quality and satisfaction that have come with decades of experience, local 51-year-old Doug Kearns told reporters Tuesday that he has lately been having the best snacks of his life. “I try to slow down and really savor snacks these days,” said Kearns, attributing his growing fulfillment to the maturity that comes from a lifetime of having snacks. “Sure, I’m not having snacks as much as I did back in my twenties, but I’m much more comfortable mixing things up now. I’ve been open to being more experimental, and that has led to my enjoyment of some unbelievably hot snacks. And I’ve been having snacks all over the place: the kitchen, in the car—heck, last week I even had snacks in the tub. It’s been incredible.” Kearns added that, though he no longer rushes his way through snacks like he did in his youth, he does still tend to fall asleep immediately afterward.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/middleaged-man-having-best-snacks-of-his-life,36784/


----------



## Ina (Aug 27, 2014)

That belly tells all!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, Ina. I resemble that remark.layful:
However, I prefer the baked potato chips.


----------



## Ina (Aug 27, 2014)

Pappy, as a minion your supposed to look that way and I'm sure the* baked*​ potato chips help. : giggle:


----------



## MrJim (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm assuming everyone "got" the snacks/sex alliteration...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

MrJim said:


> I'm assuming everyone "got" the snacks/sex alliteration...


nope...clean missed that one.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

Ina said:


> Pappy, as a minion your supposed to look that way and I'm sure the* baked*? potato chips help. : giggle:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/C-old-******-relations.jpg


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2014)

Went way over my head, Mr. Jim. Reread it and now I get it....Duh.....


----------



## MrJim (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds like maybe you're not having enough snacks, Pappy


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2014)

I will correct that right away, Mr. Jim.


----------

